# How to install wine in Fedora 9



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

I tar file name wine-1.1.4-tar.bz2, which I hope can be used to install Wine. I have never used Wine and know anything about it. But, I know how important and useful it's going to be if I set and make it work. I use fedora 9 as one my OS's. Can somebody help me how could I install and run it using the above file under fedora 9 ? I also want to know how to run a Windows application using Wine.

Thanks !


----------



## phatfred (Oct 6, 2007)

Open a Terminal, switch to root and type


```
yum install wine
```


----------



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank you for the reply. But my question was about installing wine using the file I have specified, not with yum. Presently my internet connection is down. That's why I can't use yum.But I think that it's possible to install with that file. I don't understand what this extension is .tar.bz2. I have seen the .tar.gz, and I know how to deal with this. But how to deal with .tar.bz2


----------



## phatfred (Oct 6, 2007)

bz2 is just another type of compression. If you know how to deal with gz files then bz2 files are essentially the same. The command to unpack is the same, just swap the z for a j

```
[SIZE=3]tar -xvf[B]j[/B][/SIZE]
```
After you've unpacked the tarball, continue as normal. See here if you're still not sure.


----------



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks Phatfred !

I could find out the way to install using .tar.bz2. Anyway I could install Wine using an rpm package. It worked like a thunder. I even installed vlc player and WinRar. But there was a problem when I installed a PC game.


----------



## phatfred (Oct 6, 2007)

The success of PC games under wine is varied. Check out The Wine AppDB to see what other people have reported as working and any tricks you may need to use to get them working.


----------



## 060456F (Jun 27, 2008)

The game I was trying to install was one my ever favourites ; Project IGI ;
When I tried to install using "./setup.exe" it started the installation as in Windows and completed successfully. I could see the project IGI icon under Accessories/Other/project IGI. When I click, it launches the game. I clicked the first mission and clicked OK. Then the window shows the successful loading of the game. Then suddenly the screen goes off and desktop appears with large icons. As a result of that PC get stucked once. I hope certain settings would definitely make the game to work.Any suggestions.


----------



## phatfred (Oct 6, 2007)

sorry, i don't make that much use of wine really, but as i recall there is aconfig settings window ('winecfg' i think) try playing with the operating system settings etc. Also, check the terminal output when the game crashes and google the results.

I've had lots of instances of full screen apps exiting abnormally and not returning linux to the correct screen resoloution. Your best bet is to run them in a window until you're sure they work.


----------

